# New member from KS



## Zach_H (4 mo ago)

Hey y'all, 

New member here but have been shooting bows for near a decade now. I shoot with the group down at Kansas Archery Center in Manhattan during league nights, but I am hoping to find some more opportunities to shoot some 3D events and a find some groups that like to shoot in preparation for western hunts. 
Looking forward to making some connections.

Cheers, 
Zach


----------



## famousamos (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT

Joined about an hour ago myself!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Zach_H (4 mo ago)

Ha! Great signature, I too have been in that boat.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## famousamos (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from N FL!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Zach.


----------



## JakeV117 (7 mo ago)

Welcome from PA!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## CornPig10 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome form Hutchinson, used to be stationed up at Riley.


----------



## jtr1199 (3 mo ago)

Zach_H said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> New member here but have been shooting bows for near a decade now. I shoot with the group down at Kansas Archery Center in Manhattan during league nights, but I am hoping to find some more opportunities to shoot some 3D events and a find some groups that like to shoot in preparation for western hunts.
> Looking forward to making some connections.
> ...


Welcome from Indiana


----------



## jb177 (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ransanders18 (2 mo ago)

Howdy


----------



## abastedo75 (10 mo ago)

Zach_H said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> New member here but have been shooting bows for near a decade now. I shoot with the group down at Kansas Archery Center in Manhattan during league nights, but I am hoping to find some more opportunities to shoot some 3D events and a find some groups that like to shoot in preparation for western hunts.
> Looking forward to making some connections.
> ...


Welcome! A lot of good stuff here


----------

